# kanab lake?



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

They have built a new reservoir just South of Kanab. My question is, does anyone know what the plan is for the lake? Will it have a perminat pool of water and be managed as a fishery?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

FYI . This was a double post and I deleted one. Al.


----------



## Master Caster (Mar 31, 2013)

New reservoir is called Jackson Flat and is in process of filling. Expected near 50% in mid 2013. Plans were in place for State Park with boat ramp but no information as yet for completion.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> The 24-inch supply line from the upper Kanab Irrigation diversion can add eight cubic feet per second of water or just shy of 16 acre feet per day into the reservoir. In 132 days, the reservoir will fill to 2114 acre-feet or 50% of capacity. *There will be a 400-acre foot conservation pool and under normal operating conditions the reservoir can be maintained at over 50% capacity.*


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

There were plans to get fish stocked last year with the lake closed to fishing for another year. But it seems like some kind of issue came up (water?) -- I'll see if I can find out some info on whether or not fish were stocked, and what the current situation is.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Do we know if it will be managed for trout or bass?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Will Mike Noel let the public fish there?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

gunplay said:


> Do we know if it will be managed for trout or bass?


It's a "warm water" reservoir. Kanab sits at about 4000ft elevation (Lake Powell is about 3500ft). I'm pretty sure that bluegill and bass will be the main staple.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Will Mike Noel let the public fish there?


A better question is: Will Noel let ATVs ride through the reservoir?


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool. I'm hoping its is a bass lake. I for one think we need more bass water.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

more bass water?


You do realize that there is more water in Utah dedicated to bass ("warm water") than there is trout ("cold"), don't you? That's a fact, not an opinion.


(I'm all for Jackson Flat being a warm water fishery....wouldn't want it any other way.)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > Will Mike Noel let the public fish there?
> ...


Of course he will. Doesn't he favor folks taking their ATV's anywhere and everywhere on public lands? (Until he can sell the land off and have it posted no trespassing)


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> more bass water?
> 
> You do realize that there is more water in Utah dedicated to bass ("warm water") than there is trout ("cold"), don't you? That's a fact, not an opinion.
> 
> (I'm all for Jackson Flat being a warm water fishery....wouldn't want it any other way.)


I'm guessing that is because Lake Powell holds so much water? In other words, there aren't more fisheries dedicated to warm water, just more water.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

brookieguy1 said:


> PBH said:
> 
> 
> > more bass water?
> ...


I agree with brokie and am trying to figure out if PBH is trying to stir up an argument or not. I love trout as much as anyone but do like more options for bass. I'm sure there are more lakes in the Uintas alone for trout than all of Utah for bass


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you add up all the water in the larger reservoirs [think Powell] that hold Bass, it will be more water than the small lakes and streams that hold trout.
There are more places to try for trout but more total water that holds bass and other warm water species.
It's a numbers game that can be argued either way.
I enjoy all the opportunities that Utah has to offer.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Will Mike Noel let the public fish there?


Good question...just recently a meeting was held to discuss this new lake. During the meeting, the DWR presented their plans for the reservoir as a fishery (bass, bluegill, catfish). Noel threw a major fit and claimed that no government fish hatchery would ever supply fish to this lake and that it would remain private. Noel is on one of his anti-government kicks and really pushing privatization of fish hatcheries. I don't know if anyone remembers or not, but just a couple years ago Noel ran a bill during the legislative session that was trying to privatize all hatcheries. He is back on that kick.

Also, I don't know for sure, but I am thinking that the reservoir down there has cost the people in that Kanab area quite a little bit through taxes. My bet is that people's property taxes helped pay for this new lake....I would be ticked as a landowner down there if my property taxes went to pay for a private lake with no public fishing access. As for now, I don't think there are any definite plans to stock the reservoir, though.

Interestingly, about 30 years ago the state of Utah had the chance to get a warmwater hatchery through the BLM basically for free. IT was part of Noel's job with the BLM at the time to turn the land over to the DWR, but he dropped the ball and it didn't happen. The DWR ended up still getting that land and hatchery, but it ended up costing the state quite a load of money. Had Noel just done his job and filed the proper paperwork, the land/hatchery would have been transfered from the feds to the state. Interestingly and quite ironically, Noel is one of these republicans really fighting to get more control of state run lands away from the feds...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Grandpa D, Brookie, gunplay -- you all hit it correctly. More water. Not more fisheries. However, it's not a "trick". Utah has A LOT of bass fisheries in all corners of Utah.

Powell
Utah Lake
Willard
Mantua
Jordanelle
Piute


the list goes on and on. In fact, nearly ALL of our low to mid elevation lakes and reservoirs have some type of "warm water" fish managed in it. The only lakes that don't are the higher elevation lakes that don't support them.

The fact is that Utah has a huge variety of fisheries in all areas of Utah. When anglers make comments about the "lack" of warm water fisheries it really bothers me. We have some world class "warm water" fisheries in Utah, and we certainly have plenty of places and water to satisfy our desires for them. You just might have to drive further than 60 miles to get to one.




i believe that the hatchery W2U mentioned that Noel failed to complete cost the State of Utah around one million dollars. That's YOUR hard earned money at work. Thanks Noel!! (it kind of makes you wonder: what was he working on when he should have been working on the land transfer??)


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, whatever it is going to be, here is what it looks like as of 30 minutes ago.


----------

